# Quest Plus gel dosage



## DostThouHaveMilk

I had a very rough day and my brain is already hazy from being sick for a week.
Is there a dosage for goats somewhere on the internet for this product?
A past buyer is having trouble with a doe. Turns out she has been dosing according to bottles and using Pour-Ons as that. So I assume the doe is probably wormy. I need to figure out what the proper dose of this wromer is.
This is what I found online as far as Moxidectin content-
"Quest Plus Gel -moxidectin/praziquantal Equine Oral Gel when administered at the recommended dose level of 0.4 mg moxidectin/kg and 2.5 mg praziquantal/kg (2.2lb) body weight is effective in the treatment and control of the following stages of gastrointestinal parasites in horses and ponies: Large Strongyles, Small Strongyles, Encysted Cyathostomes, Ascarids, Pinworms, hairworms, large-mouth stomach worms, horse stomach bots and Tapeworms. One administration of the recommended dose rate of Quest Plus Equine Oral Gel also suppreses strongyle egg production through 84 days. Quest Plus -moxidectin/praziquantal- Equine Oral Gel is specially formulated as a palatable gel which is easily administered to horses and ponies. Quest Plus Gel for horses is packaged in ready-to-use Sure Dial syringes. The syringe is calibrated in 50lb increments up to 1250 pounds. This enables the administration of the recommended dose level by choosing a setting consistent with the animal's weight. "
Thanks for any and all help. If I haven't figured it out by Thrusday, I'll probably just give her some Cydectin to worm her does with.


----------



## Ashley

1 cc per 100 lbs. I take it out and mix it up as I had an apparent overdose one time. I read sometimes the med is not mixed in well in the carrier when it comes to horse wormers.

ETA http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8934.0.html
(Scroll down to "C" under Hemanchus Contortus (or however it's spelled!)


----------



## Theresa

I use this sometimes. The easies way to get the right dose is to take a syring, take out the plunger, and then put the amount you need into the syring. Carefully replace the plunger and then you can give it. I don't think you can use the tube it comes in to dose correctly for the goats.
Theresa


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Thanks you, ladies. She dosed the doe according to the tube for a 100 pound horse. I worry this was overdosing, but since I have no idea how much the tube holds, I don't know.
It sounds like this wormer should not be used on bred does, so I have to hope the doe did not take with the buck running there.


----------



## Anita Martin

I've used this many times and even my vet told me that the wormer is not mixed up well inside the horse plunger. But...taking it out and putting it into syringes was next to impossible for me to do. The stuff is just not runny at all, and I made a huge mess and there aint that much in the tube to begin with. Anybody ever use the cydectin we use for our goats on horses? Seems like it would be a major savings with all these horses I have to worm.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am not a fan. The problem is we know the dosage of moxedectin in this is 1cc per 100 pounds, and if you use Zemectrin Gold it is similar with the tape worm med in it. But I would not be using more of the Quest plus to have the tape worm med work, because moxedectin is really our last class of mectin wormer for blood sucking HC worms. And it works wonderfully so why play with it. Advise them to use plain Quest at 1cc per 100 pounds and to take this back unopened where they got it. If they want to worm for tapes also than use Valbazen or safeguard and they could use safeguard with their Quest. Vicki


----------

